
Fragmenta – A Golang CMS - gbugniot
https://fragmenta.eu
======
sdrothrock
The landing page seems to be a little confused about what it's advertising. To
me this should either be targeting people who need a CMS or people who want to
use Golang.

If I'm just a guy who needs a CMS, then I really want to know what this offers
as a CMS vs any other solution. I don't think it would really matter to me
whether this was written in Golang or PHP or Python since I'd want to use the
system to manage my content, not be writing code for it.

The tagline "build websites with Go" is even a bit scary because it makes it
sound like rather than being a CMS, this is something where I need to know how
to program in order to use it.

But everything else on the page is very dev-oriented... but in that case, as a
dev, I'd really rather have the install, capabilities, requirements, etc. up
front in a clean table rather than the CMS GUI demo.

Maybe I'm alone in feeling this way, though. :)

~~~
nostalgeek
The landing page is clearly not the one of a mature product. There is next to
no documentation whatsoever about how it is supposed to work, and don't even
try to get started with it if you don't know how to program with Go, nor have
installed Go on your machine.

> The tagline "build websites with Go" is even a bit scary because it makes it
> sound like rather than being a CMS, this is something where I need to know
> how to program in order to use it.

This isn't a CMS for non developers, obviously. This isn't Wordpress.

If you are not a developer and don't need advanced features like a comment
system, you'd be better of with a tool like "Hugo" which generates static HTML
files from manifests that you can then upload on any cheap host via SFTP. It's
more secure and performs better than a solution running its own server.

~~~
deanclatworthy
I really don’t see the value proposition in Hugo anymore and I’ve used it and
am still am.

I’m about to move my site over to Wordpress and deploy it using one of the
static site generators. With ACF everything is so easy and quick.

~~~
pbowyer
Which static site generators are you considering?

~~~
deanclatworthy
There’s a plugin for Wordpress called simple static site generator. I’ve had
good results with it.

------
conradk
It's amazing that in 2018 we keep building new CMSs. Human curiosity is
without limits. I'm genuinely amazed about this. And seeing a CMS built with
Go is refreshing.

I have to say though, the "What doesn't it do?" section seems like an
extension of the "What does it do?" section. A "What doesn't it do?" should
list what the CMS actually doesn't do instead of listing things nobody wants
anyway. Who wants "hundreds of complicated back-end screens"? No-one. So no
need to say that the CMS doesn't do that.

~~~
tootie
My favorite CMS at the moment is Contentful. It's hosted, self-managed and
headless. I have no idea what language it's written in and I don't care.

------
petard
Latest commit on the Github is from Aug 2017, doesn't seem that well
maintained.

------
buro9
Question: Does this mean there are finally good i18n and l10n packages in Go?

My first glance looks seems to suggest no, but I want to be wrong.

~~~
artpar
What do you think about this [https://github.com/go-playground/universal-
translator](https://github.com/go-playground/universal-translator) ? I am
planning to use this as the core component to provide i18n for sites hosted on
daptin cms.

~~~
buro9
That looks... adequate :) Which is probably good enough for now.

This is where I hope some package is really good and makes it into core.

------
tpaksoy
Site seems to be down, cached mirror from Google:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3feSvC...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3feSvC3PndQJ:https://fragmenta.eu/+&cd=1)

------
marcosscriven
I like the 'styled editing' \- not seen that before. Is that difficult to
achieve?

Agree with the other points on the focus on Go vs functionality.

